# librsvg2-rust doesn't build... again



## dpecher (Oct 27, 2021)

Now here's something we didn't have for, oh' a week or so. librsvg2-rust is broken again - this time: missing dist files:


```
===>  License LGPL20 accepted by the user
===>   librsvg2-rust-2.52.0_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> 92df18a3faf80c1d6d35899d9a5d22c74adfb8f8.patch doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//gnome2.
=> Attempting to fetch https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/librsvg/-/commit/92df18a3faf80c1d6d35899d9a5d22c74adfb8f8.patch
fetch: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/librsvg/-/commit/92df18a3faf80c1d6d35899d9a5d22c74adfb8f8.patch: size unknown
fetch: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/librsvg/-/commit/92df18a3faf80c1d6d35899d9a5d22c74adfb8f8.patch: size of remote file is not known
92df18a3faf80c1d6d35899d9a5d22c74adfb8f8.patch          10 kB 1798 kBps    00s
=> Fetched file size mismatch (expected 10895, actual 10911)
=> Trying next site
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/gnome2/92df18a3faf80c1d6d35899d9a5d22c74adfb8f8.patch
fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/gnome2/92df18a3faf80c1d6d35899d9a5d22c74adfb8f8.patch: Not Found
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles//gnome2 and try again.
*** Error code 1
```
File seems to be there, but unfetchable. This is getting tiring...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2021)

Blame the upstream. The patch file itself appears to have changed:

```
dice@williscorto:~/Sources/FreeBSD/ports/graphics/librsvg2-rust % diff distinfo.orig distinfo
1c1
< TIMESTAMP = 1633082129
---
> TIMESTAMP = 1635342446
4,5c4,5
< SHA256 (gnome2/92df18a3faf80c1d6d35899d9a5d22c74adfb8f8.patch) = 0fcdd9f890b93e0128bd2fd948ffbffdaa7fe888ba4ce066e14e4cc50d5444f4
< SIZE (gnome2/92df18a3faf80c1d6d35899d9a5d22c74adfb8f8.patch) = 10895
---
> SHA256 (gnome2/92df18a3faf80c1d6d35899d9a5d22c74adfb8f8.patch) = cc41edd9a3b7f201fdb216be43e2539fc12c4c15c43867377b9e93d0d03f5ea1
> SIZE (gnome2/92df18a3faf80c1d6d35899d9a5d22c74adfb8f8.patch) = 10911
```

You can fix this, short-term, by running `make makesum` to have it recalculate the distinfo file. Don't know if that patch file still applies cleanly though, it has certainly changed but I didn't look too closely at the patch itself.


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 27, 2021)

It will most certainly apply cleanly, as it just references a commit. Gitlab is notorious for slightly changing the format of patch files created "on the fly" from commits. Port maintainers really should stop trying to use that, it's hitting again and again and again… (the same feature works very reliable on github, btw)


----------

